# Provenance?



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps,

I've been given this by a mate. It isn't working and I'm going to be sending it off for repair.

However, I'd be grateful if any fellow forumites could tell me anything about it (age, Elgin, etc.)?

It was my mate's dad's and he thinks it may be American. I know nothing about these type of watches and any info would be great


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

The serial number dates it to 1891/2

http://www.pocketwatchsite.com/elginserials.html


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I've always been partial to Elgin watches and still have a couple of examples

I can't really tell much from your pics but it looks to me like a silver hunter with a dial that is in excellent condition

If the serial number on the movement matches the one on the case, then the watch was made in 1891

There's quite a bit of info' available about the Elgin company and the picture of factory in this link gives you some idea of how big it was, how many people must have been employed and how many watches they must have produced

Chris 

Edit: more factory pics and info here


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys! What sort of value do you think the watch is (I know it's difficult to say given it doesn't seem to be working!) seems to be between Â£100 - Â£200 on the bay.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Thanks a lot guys! What sort of value do you think the watch is (I know it's difficult to say given it doesn't seem to be working!) seems to be between Â£100 - Â£200 on the bay.


Very difficult to say, your pics seem to show a solid silver hunter case and, importantly, the dial is mint

A premium price will be achieved if it is keeping good time and it has had a full service but that's the problem, the cost of a full service will probably be equal (if not more) than what it could fetch

The usual route is to sell it as it is and let the buyer have it repaired or you could have it fixed and keep and enjoy it.

Chris


----------

